# Willow kidded



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Willow was 145 days today. The first thing I noticed was this morning she was lovey again which she hasn't been since she was bred. Not much nesting discharge you name it. Layed down out came first girl, and a few min later out came the next. She is a FF and very good mom. Pic are about 30 min old more tomorrow. 
Fifi on Sunday Willow today we're done.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh so lovely. Love the lighter one Can I hold her and cuddle her


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are both just perfect little dolls!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job Willow!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats, they are cuties


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

They are gorgeous! What breed are they?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome ! They are gorgeous , congrats 
Love the brown one . The darker one reminds me of my buckling 
Momma is such a pretty gal , great job Willow !! Well done


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

ADORABLE! And soooooooo beautiful! Congrats Tracy!

Good job Willow!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Thanks, all. 
Selah, they are Nigerians Dwarf. I'll get some better pics hopefully today.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

So I was out looking at kids this am. Willow is a little bigger goat then Fifi. Fifi's kids are healthy and bouncing around, I don't know if it's because there was 3 vs willows twins but willows almost 24 hr kids are the same size maybe a tad bigger than fifis who are 4 days old!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would think maybe because they have more nutrition in them being older so more energy.....?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

It is willows kids (twins) that were born yesterday that seem the same size or a tad bigger than the trips born sunday afternoon. A little larger mom vs a little smaller mom, or maybe twins vs trips?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think its twins vs the trips , more room even though smaller momma.
If size isnt that different , I would think the twins just had more room because their room in the womb was most likely the same in both does.
( I just confused myself ) lol


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

lol, I just went out to let mommas out and lock up kids. I can't have kids out unsupervised or the hawks will get them.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , yeah , we had hawks here for at least a week trying to get a chicken . A full grown chicken , would you believe it ?

Its always better to be safe then sorry hon. 
My husband keeps saying that the hawks are looking to get some buckshot  He is a big bird lover , but don't mess with his animals !


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

We have a few hawks that move in and out. Worse yet the other night we had 3 great horned owls staring down my ducks- so now everyone smaller than 20# is locked up at night.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow ! We had one horned owl here once that i know of.
I found a beheaded rabbit under a bush and lots of fur all over.
Im pretty sure it was a horned owl because other then that a fox , nothing could do that kind of damage , but who knows. Could be a sasquawtch (sp?) , lol.
All joking aside , that has got to be scary and worrisome for you to know that these predators are around and can take a baby or other animal !! I wouldnt sleep at night for sure 
We had a few sightings of Bald Eagles further out in Riverhead


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

SO cute. I dont think we have Nigerian Dwarfs in NZ. Hope they are doing well. Yes def more pics!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Tricky that's funny sasquach, we happen to live about 40 miles from skamania county, WA which at one time was the 'big foot' sightings. 
We have coyotes, occasional cougars, *****, hawks and owls. We had one owl who'd come for a few weeks at a time, then the last week when we got the pekins we had 3! Arg. I've seen ***** do a lot of damage, we had one last May take out 5 of my chickens in one night! Hence everyone being locked up at night- problem is hawks are day time. We here in the gorge get tons of bald eagles every Dec through around now. They nest all along this area and fish in the columbia river.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

what breed are they


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

These are my nigerian dwarf goats. I promise pics tomorrow getting a migraine still have to finish chores.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , I'm sorry about the migraine . I suffer from them too !
Feel better soon .


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Ok so not great, BUT look at the size difference if you can see it. So Fifis kids were born Sun afternoon and are the two splashy boys and the red and white girl. Willows kids born wed afternoon- black and white and the solid brownish one- mind you when taken these were 24 hrs old vs fifi's that were 5 days old!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG what CUTIES!!! I just LOVE their coloring!!!
ESPECIALLY the brown/white one with the black socks!!! """drool"""


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh, and BTW... What kind of goat is Willow if you don't mind me asking???

She looks white, and I have a girl that is 50% Saanen, 25% Oberhasli, and 25% Alpine. She is all white, but I am PRAYING for some colored babies!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

The are purebred Nigerian dwarf. When willow is shaved she's more of a very light peach color. I would think having a mix with the saanen you could get some color.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I am hoping, but I have been told that it can take up to 5 generation to breed the 'white' gene out...
Thing is though, Delilah is not really 'white-white'. She's more of a creamy-white, and almost looks like a rusty-flea-bitten horse in the coloring, so I am keeping my fingers crossed that some color comes out!
The sire to her babies is the same buck that sired Buckey (a little buckling that I have on loan). He's a GORGEOUS Alpine from INCREDIBLE blood lines, so her babies are going to be wonderful milkers! (Seeing as she, herself, was milking about a gallon a day on her first freshening).
She is due in 2 weeks, and I am really, really hoping for some color! And a little doeling of course! LoL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww such beautiful babies! I love the variety of color!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Hoosier, thank you!
Abra, I wouldn't worry about breeding the white gene out. If your main goal is milk I'd focus on that and then color, yes color is fun. My boers are traditional, red w/ white socks, and red with white splashon the side, I'm not to worried about color with them.


----------

